# Aromatherapy air freshener recipe



## Cathy8 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Air Freshener recipe*

Ingredients:

    * 4 oz. clean spray bottle with a fine mist setting (do not use a bottle that previously contained cleaning products or hair products such as hair spray).
    * 30-40 drops of your favorite essential oil or essential oil blend keeping the safety data of the chosen essential oil(s) in mind
    * 1.5 ounces of distilled water and 1.5 ounces of high-proof alcohol (vodka is suitable, rubbing alcohol is not) or 3 ounces of distilled water.

Example blends of essential oils that may be used:

    * 20 drops lime
    * 14 drops bergamot
    * 4 drops ylang ylang
    * 2 drops rose

    * 15 drops clary sage
    * 9 drops lemon
    * 6 drops lavende

    * 20 drops rosemary
    * 8 drops grapefruit
    * 4 drops peppermint
    * 2 drops spearmint (optional)

    * 15 drops bergamot
    * 15 drops spearmint

Be sure and take heed in the safety data for the oil(s) you choose to use since an air freshener, by its nature, will come in contact with all those in your household.

Directions: Fill the spray bottle with the choice of either 1.5 ounces of distilled water and 1.5 ounces of alcohol or 3 ounces of distilled water. (Even though a 4 oz. bottle is suggested, leave about 1 oz. unfilled so you can shake the bottle well between uses.) Then, add 30-40 drops of essential oil. Essential oils can very in strength. You may want to try 20 drops at first especially if you live in a household with someone who is sensitive to strong aromas. Shake the bottle prior to each use, and let it sit for about a day before making a conclusion that the aroma is too weak; the aroma can change after the air freshener has had time to sit. Mist lightly in the room. Be especially careful not to allow the air freshener mist fall onto furniture or into open beverages.


----------

